# Extended A-Arm's w/ bag's



## baggedout81

Post some pick's :cheesy:


----------



## baggedout81

Really NO one At all :dunno:


----------



## hearse

im curious too im thinking of doing it


----------



## baggedout81

I've got a set on the way extended 1 1/2" and reenforced.Guess we'll see huh


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Nov 1 2009, 09:57 AM~15527978
> *I've got a set on the way extended 1 1/2" and reenforced.Guess we'll see huh
> *



I've extended my uppers on my 1964 Impala and I'm running Air Ride. I've got Slam Specialties RE7's all the way around and my uppers are extended by 1 inch. Have a look...


----------



## ShibbyShibby

And the finished product. No bolt-on parts on this Impala.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

i did it


----------



## baggedout81

Shibby i know you did.What the hell have you not done to that chevy :biggrin: 

Just lookin for some pics of wheel's on locked up/down


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

and all the way layed


----------



## CadillacRoyalty

more pics. i like this idea


----------



## matttatts

whats it do?


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by matttatts_@Nov 2 2009, 07:11 PM~15540652
> *whats it do?
> *


As in extending??

Less stress on the ball joint's from what everyone say's

Plus the Bull Dog look is just fucking rad.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL




----------



## buffitout

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Nov 2 2009, 10:17 PM~15542946
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


...........................................................................................................


----------



## TONYBAGS559

here's some pic's of a bagged up gbody cutlass with extended a-arms. i built this car back in apr. 2006


----------



## matttatts

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Nov 2 2009, 05:17 PM~15540720
> *As in extending??
> 
> Less stress on the ball joint's from what everyone say's
> 
> Plus the Bull Dog look is just fucking rad.
> *


harder on tires?


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by TONYBAGS559_@Nov 3 2009, 04:26 AM~15546442
> *here's some pic's of a bagged up gbody cutlass with extended a-arms. i built this car back  in apr. 2006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sweet,yeah i remember this car on youtube and i think ebay??I'm pretty much going w/ the same kinda set up in the nose 2 fill 1 dump per tire.


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by matttatts_@Nov 3 2009, 09:47 AM~15547112
> *harder on tires?
> *


can be if all your shim's are out and your all the way out there.

Then again you gotta pay to play. :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by matttatts_@Nov 2 2009, 05:11 PM~15540652
> *whats it do?
> *



It's actually meant to prevent butterflying of the front wheels when you slam the front. You can notice it more on vehicles that have 20 inch rims or bigger. As they lay frame in the front the wheels angle in. Extending the A-Arms helps correct that.


----------



## matttatts

> _Originally posted by baggedout81+Nov 3 2009, 08:13 AM~15547277-->
> 
> 
> 
> can be if all your shim's are out and your all the way out there.
> 
> Then again you gotta pay to play. :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> very true ma freind!!! :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ShibbyShibby_@Nov 3 2009, 01:36 PM~15550154
> *It's actually meant to prevent butterflying of the front wheels when you slam the front. You can notice it more on vehicles that have 20 inch rims or bigger. As they lay frame in the front the wheels angle in. Extending the A-Arms helps correct that.
> *


 o ok cool that makes sens!. 
not sure if i like the look of it when the extended right out like in the hydrauli sec. looks kina strange to me. :dunno:


----------



## Envious Touch

Built in 1994 with extended uppers to get maximum lock up and help with hopping


----------



## buffitout

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Nov 3 2009, 06:08 PM~15551695
> *Built in 1994 with extended uppers to get maximum lock up and help with hopping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SWITCH TO JUICE TO GET MAXIMUM LOCKUP


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by buffitout_@Nov 3 2009, 06:58 PM~15553419
> *SWITCH TO JUICE TO GET MAXIMUM LOCKUP
> *


I don't think you're gonna get any higher than a-arms locking up on the frame rails with a Caddy weather it's juiced or bagged... do your homework :uh:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Nov 4 2009, 12:38 AM~15556190
> *I don't think you're gonna get any higher than a-arms locking up on the frame rails with a Caddy weather it's juiced or bagged... do your homework  :uh:
> *


Truth
on any vehicle for that matter.You limited on how far your suspension will travel PERIOD.

You ENVIOUS how much you have them arm's extended???? Shimmed at all?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Nov 3 2009, 11:03 PM~15556496
> *Truth
> on any vehicle for that matter.You limited on how far your suspension will travel PERIOD.
> 
> You ENVIOUS how much you have them arm's extended???? Shimmed at all?
> *


5/8" with no shims... back then that was fine but now I'd probably do the 1" and maybe shim them back 1/8" to 1/4"


----------



## buffitout

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Nov 4 2009, 12:38 AM~15556190
> *I don't think you're gonna get any higher than a-arms locking up on the frame rails with a Caddy weather it's juiced or bagged... do your homework  :uh:
> *


:|.......


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate




----------



## <<<DR.J>>>

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Nov 5 2009, 12:11 AM~15567617
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like the lockup and hardlines on this one


----------



## matttatts

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Nov 5 2009, 12:11 AM~15567617
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fuuuuck!! thats some nice shit rit ther. shits locked up like a muthafucka! :thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

:0


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Nov 9 2009, 02:00 PM~15608154
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much you extend??


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Nov 3 2009, 02:36 PM~15550154
> *It's actually meant to prevent butterflying of the front wheels when you slam the front. You can notice it more on vehicles that have 20 inch rims or bigger. As they lay frame in the front the wheels angle in. Extending the A-Arms helps correct that.
> *


Well that's partly correct.. The other / main reason people extend their arms is to take stress off of their ball joints. Plus it looks fuckin awesome :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Nov 9 2009, 05:23 PM~15610319
> *Well that's partly correct.. The other / main reason people extend their arms is to take stress off of their ball joints. Plus it looks fuckin awesome  :biggrin:
> *


Could i be the first w/ extended arm's and bag's in kansas?????????


----------



## BAGGD

[/quote]


SEXY!!!!!!!


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Nov 9 2009, 03:40 PM~15610519
> *Could i be the first w/ extended arm's and bag's in kansas?????????
> *


thinking of extending the A arms on my mazda just 2 move it away from the bag and get that bull dog look . Could i be the first B2200 in kc on bags with ex. arms?


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@Nov 9 2009, 10:08 PM~15613855
> *thinking of extending the A arms on my mazda just 2 move it away from the bag and get that bull dog look . Could i be the first B2200 in kc on bags with ex. arms?
> *


Shit i'm down,Fuck it i'm tired of fuckin around' w/ this plastic 3/8" garbage.

Look for a build up thread on my shit.Tired of bag's getin a bad rap

And fuck you if you wanna talk shit about bag's (no one in particular just general) go back to dro topic.No disrespect to what they got goin on. but hey it is what it is and it can't be shut out forever.

MY .02


----------



## BAGGD

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@Nov 9 2009, 10:08 PM~15613855
> *thinking of extending the A arms on my mazda just 2 move it away from the bag and get that bull dog look . Could i be the first B2200 in kc on bags with ex. arms?
> *


Do it!!!!!

Then let me know how, cause I got a B22 Dawg too. :biggrin:


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Nov 10 2009, 02:27 AM~15617302
> *Shit i'm down,Fuck it i'm tired of fuckin around' w/ this plastic 3/8" garbage.
> 
> Look for a build up thread on my shit.Tired of bag's getin a bad rap
> 
> And fuck you if you wanna talk shit about bag's (no one in particular just general) go back to dro topic.No disrespect to what they got goin on. but hey it is what it is and it can't be shut out forever.
> 
> MY .02
> *


lol, now you know why I loved my old 3/4" Alkons. :biggrin:


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by BAGGD_@Nov 10 2009, 09:03 AM~15619032
> *Do it!!!!!
> 
> Then let me know how, cause I got a B22 Dawg too.  :biggrin:
> *


Will do . Not going 2 do untill it starts snowing or i get off my ass and get down 2 the junkyard . As soon as i get some i will have yetti bustem out . :biggrin:


----------



## thedukeofearl_72

> _Originally posted by TONYBAGS559_@Nov 3 2009, 04:26 AM~15546442
> *here's some pic's of a bagged up gbody cutlass with extended a-arms. i built this car back  in apr. 2006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



did you have to c-notch the frame to make the back drop that much???


----------



## <<<DR.J>>>

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Nov 5 2009, 12:11 AM~15567617
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


any info on this one? what size bags are those ?


----------



## torrance

the only pic i could find


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze+Nov 9 2009, 03:23 PM~15610319-->
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's partly correct.. The other / main reason people extend their arms is to take stress off of their ball joints. Plus it looks fuckin awesome  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't know it helped the ball joints out. How does it manage to relive stress to the joints?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-baggedout81_@Nov 9 2009, 03:40 PM~15610519
> *Could i be the first w/ extended arm's and bag's in kansas?????????
> *



You can bet your paycheck I'm the only guy in Calgary!


----------



## luxurylows

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Nov 27 2009, 03:40 PM~15799068
> *I didn't know it helped the ball joints out. How does it manage to relive stress to the joints?
> You can bet your paycheck I'm the only guy in Calgary!
> *


Sweet ill take the shibby paycheck there are a couple guys wifff x-tended a-arms in calgary lol.. what do you owe me? ill take a cold case of corona


----------



## Black64s

Mine 1" 

On my Drop its gonna be juice and 1.5 or 1.75 extension.. When locked up I still want that bull-dog look... it tends to straighten up, I played it safe and should of went more...


----------



## baggedout81

TTT


----------



## IlegalRegal

IF UR THINKIN ABOUT HOPPIN IT WOULD BE A GOOD IDEA. TO DO SO


----------



## red chev

> _Originally posted by Black64s_@Nov 29 2009, 04:25 PM~15814309
> *Mine 1"
> 
> On my Drop its gonna be juice and 1.5 or 1.75 extension.. When locked up I still want that bull-dog look... it tends to straighten up, I played it safe and should of went more...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


it sure looks alot more healthy..not all bowed in like it's ready to break!!


----------



## slangin cardboard

:big








grin: These are at a 1/2 " for my mazda truck


----------



## Mike_e

> _Originally posted by TONYBAGS559_@Nov 3 2009, 02:26 AM~15546442
> *here's some pic's of a bagged up gbody cutlass with extended a-arms. i built this car back  in apr. 2006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAM how you get the back to slam like that


----------



## WayOfLifeOC

Here's our set up with 1/2 inch extended arms with uniballs and 3" Spindle Extension


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by WayOfLifeOC_@May 30 2010, 10:57 PM~17651071
> *Here's our set up with 1/2 inch extended arms with uniballs and 3" Spindle Extension
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Both cars or 1


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Nov 3 2009, 08:13 AM~15547277
> *can be if all your shim's are out and your all the way out there.
> 
> Then again you gotta pay to play. :biggrin:
> *



$20 - $30 bucks a tire I think we can all afford it ha ha


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Nov 27 2009, 04:35 PM~15799467
> *Sweet ill take the shibby paycheck there are a couple guys wifff x-tended a-arms in calgary lol.. what do you owe me? ill take a cold case of corona
> *



ha ha shit! lol


----------



## joser6988

nice rides guys . i been thinking of extending my upper a arms. i have a couple of questions/? im eating fast my inside of my tires, so can a exension fix it ?? and how much to extend?? if i extend wound the tire tuck inside the wheel fender??


----------



## BAGGD

> _Originally posted by BAGGD_@Nov 10 2009, 11:03 AM~15619032
> *Do it!!!!!
> 
> Then let me know how, cause I got a B22 Dawg too.  :biggrin:
> *


Well I havent messed with that mazda but a camarada did the ones on my cutty.  

































1 inch :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by BAGGD_@Oct 17 2010, 09:31 PM~18836530
> *Well I havent messed with that mazda but a camarada did the ones on my cutty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 inch :biggrin:
> *


Do you have a locked up pic?

Wheres your build thread


----------



## BAGGD

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Oct 17 2010, 09:52 PM~18836786
> *Do you have a locked up pic?
> 
> Wheres your build thread
> *


No lock up pic because it hasn't been aired up since we put the arms in. Was workin on that today but won't have air in it till prolly this weekend.
No build thread cause....well I don't know. But if I chose to do one I would rather wait till it's mostly done. I have a bunch of pics somewhere but would have to organize em.


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by BAGGD_@Oct 17 2010, 10:17 PM~18837051
> *No lock up pic because it hasn't been aired up since we put the arms in. Was workin on that today but won't have air in it till prolly this weekend.
> No build thread cause....well I don't know. But if I chose to do one I would rather wait till it's mostly done. I have a bunch of pics somewhere but would have to organize em.
> *


I've got some 1 1/2" gonna put in mine.Bulldog the shit out it













Start a dam build thread.There nice atleast to have to reference shit off of down the road


----------



## BAGGD

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Oct 17 2010, 10:32 PM~18837176
> *I've got some 1 1/2" gonna put in mine.Bulldog the shit out it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Start a dam build thread.There nice atleast to have to reference shit off of down the road
> *


Nice. I'm not running shims on it but if it becomes an issue with the fenders, then I'll shim it alil.
I'll start a build thread.....someday.... :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by BAGGD_@Oct 17 2010, 10:39 PM~18837221
> *Nice. I'm not running shims on it but if it becomes an issue with the fenders, then I'll shim it alil.
> I'll start a build thread.....someday.... :biggrin:
> *


Mines hopefully not gonna be so low after i'm done w/ it to have fender issues.Gonna cut into frame not using a upper bag cup.Boxing in the frame and mounting the upper bag directly to what will be part of the frame.Cutting out all the upper teeth from the stock upper spring mount.

I'm gonna pull some shit out next year that hasn't been done yet w/ bags.I've ran it by a couple Hydro guys that have been in the game for years and they think i't gonna work


----------



## BAGGD

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Oct 17 2010, 10:45 PM~18837317
> *Mines hopefully not gonna be so low after i'm done w/ it to have fender issues.Gonna cut into frame not using a upper bag cup.Boxing in the frame and mounting the upper bag directly to what will be part of the frame.Cutting out all the upper teeth from the stock upper spring mount.
> 
> I'm gonna pull some shit out next year that hasn't been done yet w/ bags.I've ran it by a couple Hydro guys that have been in the game for years and they think i't gonna work
> *


Saweet!!!! I like when people doubt...then you prove em otherwise..


----------



## oneoffcustomsHI

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Oct 17 2010, 05:45 PM~18837317
> *Mines hopefully not gonna be so low after i'm done w/ it to have fender issues.Gonna cut into frame not using a upper bag cup.Boxing in the frame and mounting the upper bag directly to what will be part of the frame.Cutting out all the upper teeth from the stock upper spring mount.
> 
> I'm gonna pull some shit out next year that hasn't been done yet w/ bags.I've ran it by a couple Hydro guys that have been in the game for years and they think i't gonna work
> *


let me guess.. bag over a spring?..


----------



## robncheal

So I quess our single bag over 1/2 ton four turn coils is out great! Secrets never last!


----------



## BAGGD

> _Originally posted by robncheal_@Oct 18 2010, 03:12 AM~18839429
> *So I quess our single bag over 1/2 ton four turn coils is out great!  Secrets never last!
> *


 :0 Ima start on that this weekend!!!!











:tongue: Na not really....good idea though. Actually heard of that somewhere else, just dont remember where.


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by robncheal_@Oct 18 2010, 03:12 AM~18839429
> *So I quess our single bag over 1/2 ton four turn coils is out great!  Secrets never last!
> *


My boy came up with the idea years ago. Haven't seen any one actually try it other than him yet.


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Oct 18 2010, 11:35 PM~18847564
> *My boy came up with the idea years ago. Haven't seen any one actually try it other than him yet.
> *


Yep,i've ran it buy this thunda cat a couple times the last year or so good bro of mine.I just haven't had the time to even do it.To much shit not enough of me or time

I'm hoping to start on my cutty here soon an smash on folks.

But hey i wanna see some vid's if someone does it before me.It's gonna change the game if it works right


----------



## robncheal

I have only seen one g body that was pimped out with coil and bag combo! Red and tan I think. But was MADD work involved. I am trying to find his hopping video from a show.


----------



## oneoffcustomsHI

RIGHT AROUND THE TIME I BUILT MY 85 CUTLASS AKA "AIRYDR"
OHH YAH! I EXTENDED MY UPPER A-ARMS 1", SHIMMED 3/8th's SHE CAN STILL TURN LOCK TO LOCK AIRED OUT...


----------



## TWEEDY

No offense but that car seems really weighted...comes down real slow and to add theres no batteries in the trunk???? Makes you wonder....


----------



## oneoffcustomsHI

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Oct 19 2010, 01:01 PM~18853589
> *No offense but that car seems really weighted...comes down real slow and to add theres no batteries in the trunk???? Makes you wonder....
> *







ANY ONE KNOW IF THIS GUY IS A MEMBER OF LIL?
IMO


----------



## BAGGD

> _Originally posted by oneoffcustomsHI_@Oct 19 2010, 09:01 PM~18855300
> *
> 
> 
> 
> ANY ONE KNOW IF THIS GUY IS A MEMBER OF LIL?
> IMO
> *


That's alot of stuff in that trunk! :biggrin:


----------



## oneoffcustomsHI

> _Originally posted by BAGGD_@Oct 19 2010, 04:37 PM~18855735
> *That's alot of stuff in that trunk!  :biggrin:
> *


LOTS OF TOP DOLLAR QUALITY PARTS IN THERE!


----------



## robncheal

Damn I need two more oasis! Taking donations? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by oneoffcustomsHI_@Oct 19 2010, 07:01 PM~18855300
> *
> 
> 
> 
> ANY ONE KNOW IF THIS GUY IS A MEMBER OF LIL?
> IMO
> *


 :wow:


----------



## red chev




----------



## Rdawg146

adjustable a-arms from SPC, can be adjusted up to 2 1/2 inches out. pretty spendy tho, i paid almost $500 for them. i love the look so clean and light. they come with ball joint extentions too. gave me more lift, or flip them to get more drop. 


























i extented mine about an 1 inch, i like my wheels straight up and down when looked up, layed out the bull dog a little.


----------



## goinlow

> _Originally posted by Rdawg146_@Apr 28 2011, 05:29 AM~20437918
> *adjustable a-arms from SPC, can be adjusted up to 2 1/2 inches out. pretty spendy tho, i paid almost $500 for them. i love the look so clean and light. they come with ball joint extentions too. gave me more lift, or flip them to get more drop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i extented mine about an 1 inch, i like my wheels straight up and down when looked up, layed out the bull dog a little.
> *



:0 :0


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by Rdawg146_@Apr 28 2011, 02:29 AM~20437918
> *adjustable a-arms from SPC, can be adjusted up to 2 1/2 inches out. pretty spendy tho, i paid almost $500 for them. i love the look so clean and light. they come with ball joint extentions too. gave me more lift, or flip them to get more drop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i extented mine about an 1 inch, i like my wheels straight up and down when looked up, layed out the bull dog a little.
> *


 :0 sick


----------



## oneoffcustomsHI

> _Originally posted by Rdawg146_@Apr 27 2011, 11:29 PM~20437918
> *adjustable a-arms from SPC, can be adjusted up to 2 1/2 inches out. pretty spendy tho, i paid almost $500 for them. i love the look so clean and light. they come with ball joint extentions too. gave me more lift, or flip them to get more drop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i extented mine about an 1 inch, i like my wheels straight up and down when looked up, layed out the bull dog a little.
> *



hmm i dont know about letting my front suspention being bolted together with 5/16 grade 8 bolts...

i dont know about the way you plan to use these a-arms... BUT i'd run some chains on the lower a-arms so the upper a-arms dont smack the frame and fk up them *dirt track/road race/drag* a-arms...

note: the ball joint extendtions will only bring the ball joint closer to the frame sooner then with out them and since its 3pc it may even sheer the bolts that hold them and the ball joints on... 

these a-arms arent ment for what your trying to use them for...


----------



## Rdawg146

these are known to work on air bagged cars, probaly not stong enough for hydros, i had these arms on my other g-body for a year with no problems. im sure if they trust these arms on a race track doing over 100 mph, im sure they would hold up on my cutty


----------



## oneoffcustomsHI

> _Originally posted by Rdawg146_@Apr 28 2011, 08:50 AM~20440180
> *these are known to work on air bagged cars, probaly not stong enough for hydros, i had these arms on my other g-body for a year with no problems. im sure if they trust these arms on a race track doing over 100 mph, im sure they would hold up on my cutty
> *



yes car that go over 100mph on a nice flat/race suface...

*i was lookin into using these a-arms for my turbo buick in 1999-2000*

maybe up & down on a air car running 145-200psi with 1/4-3/8 hoses should be fine...

not up & down lockin out on frame smackin frame hoppin/jumpin 200-400psi 1/2-3/4 hoses

BUT! if you chain the lower a-arms to prevent the uppers from smacking the frame should help..

its them bushings & 5/16 bolts they dont look like they'll enjoy the constant abuse of up/down...


----------



## RollinX151

> _Originally posted by oneoffcustomsHI_@Apr 28 2011, 05:15 PM~20441182
> *yes car that go over 100mph on a nice flat/race suface...
> 
> *i was lookin into using these a-arms for my turbo buick in 1999-2000*
> 
> maybe up & down on a air car running 145-200psi with 1/4-3/8 hoses should be fine...
> 
> not up & down lockin out on frame smackin frame hoppin/jumpin 200-400psi 1/2-3/4 hoses
> 
> BUT! if you chain the lower a-arms to prevent the uppers from smacking the frame should help..
> 
> its them bushings & 5/16 bolts they dont look like they'll enjoy the constant abuse of up/down...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ars!n

> _Originally posted by Rdawg146_@Apr 28 2011, 11:50 AM~20440180
> *these are known to work on air bagged cars, probaly not stong enough for hydros, i had these arms on my other g-body for a year with no problems. im sure if they trust these arms on a race track doing over 100 mph, im sure they would hold up on my cutty
> *


 :h5:


----------



## oneoffcustomsHI

> _Originally posted by oneoffcustomsHI_@Apr 28 2011, 08:21 AM~20439999
> *hmm i dont know about letting my front suspention being bolted together with 5/16 grade 8 bolts...
> 
> i dont know about the way you plan to use these a-arms... BUT i'd run some chains on the lower a-arms so the upper a-arms dont smack the frame and fk up them *dirt track/road race/drag* a-arms...
> 
> note: the ball joint extendtions will only bring the ball joint closer to the frame sooner then with out them and since its 3pc it may even sheer the bolts that hold them and the ball joints on...
> 
> these a-arms arent ment for what your trying to use them for...
> *


2X :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by oneoffcustomsHI_@Apr 28 2011, 12:21 PM~20439999
> *hmm i dont know about letting my front suspention being bolted together with 5/16 grade 8 bolts...
> 
> i dont know about the way you plan to use these a-arms... BUT i'd run some chains on the lower a-arms so the upper a-arms dont smack the frame and fk up them *dirt track/road race/drag* a-arms...
> 
> note: the ball joint extendtions will only bring the ball joint closer to the frame sooner then with out them and since its 3pc it may even sheer the bolts that hold them and the ball joints on...
> 
> these a-arms arent ment for what your trying to use them for...
> *


cable or chains hummmmmm


----------



## robncheal

Chains wrapped in ducttape for sure so when you bagging back bumper at 300 plus psi you not making chip chip chipping noises! Shutum down Bagged81


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by oneoffcustomsHI_@Apr 28 2011, 03:15 PM~20441182
> *yes car that go over 100mph on a nice flat/race suface...
> 
> *i was lookin into using these a-arms for my turbo buick in 1999-2000*
> 
> maybe up & down on a air car running 145-200psi with 1/4-3/8 hoses should be fine...
> 
> not up & down lockin out on frame smackin frame hoppin/jumpin 200-400psi 1/2-3/4 hoses
> 
> BUT! if you chain the lower a-arms to prevent the uppers from smacking the frame should help..
> 
> its them bushings & 5/16 bolts they dont look like they'll enjoy the constant abuse of up/down...
> *



you ever watch a race? shits not so flat


----------



## robncheal

I prefer the og stamp steeled arms. But damn they would look good on my wagon! They got those in chrome?


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by robncheal_@Apr 29 2011, 08:56 PM~20450936
> *Chains wrapped in ducttape for sure so when you bagging back bumper at 300 plus psi you not making chip chip chipping noises!  Shutum down Bagged81
> *


they make plastic sleeves for chains too


----------



## REV. chuck

my arms are 1 inch btw but i need to space them back some


----------



## robncheal

I have arms extending also but not on my wagon yet. I like the lean in look when I'm aired out. Haha plastic what is that? Do they have flakes in I'm to? 

Sorry Rev just pulling your chain! (no ****)


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by robncheal_@Apr 29 2011, 10:18 PM~20451527
> *I have arms extending also but not on my wagon yet. I like the lean in look when I'm aired out.  Haha plastic what is that?  Do they have flakes in I'm to?
> 
> Sorry Rev just pulling your chain! (no ****)
> *


lol they sale plastic chain sleeves you should be able to get thme same place u get the chain 


unless ur like me and go scrounging through scrap yards for all your metal :cheesy:


----------



## robncheal

Shoot Rev they wouldn't be able to get me out of those mainland wrecking yards!


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by robncheal_@Apr 29 2011, 10:31 PM~20451619
> *Shoot Rev they wouldn't be able to get me out of those mainland wrecking yards!
> *


junk yards are better then disney world if you ask me :happysad:


----------



## ars!n

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Apr 29 2011, 09:33 PM~20451634
> *junk yards are better then disney world if you ask me  :happysad:
> *


We only got a couple Pull-a-parts here and they get picked clean quick 






























But when you find a fresh car hell yeah :cheesy:


----------



## Rdawg146

> _Originally posted by ars!n_@Apr 29 2011, 09:36 PM~20451657
> *We only got a couple Pull-a-parts here and they get picked clean quick
> But when you find a fresh car hell yeah  :cheesy:
> *


Man just a couple years ago you could find G-body parts no problem at pull-a-part, now good luck, its filled with dodge neons and mazda proteges now LOL


----------



## ars!n

> _Originally posted by Rdawg146_@Apr 29 2011, 09:42 PM~20451709
> *Man just a couple years ago you could find G-body parts no problem at pull-a-part, now good luck, its filled with dodge neons and mazda proteges now LOL
> *


I imagine Tacoma is just as bad as up north here. You gotta camp out at them fuckers


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Apr 29 2011, 10:05 PM~20451400
> *they make plastic sleeves for chains too
> *


Got that shit on my god daughters swing.Clear at any hardware store

Got one lower in powder candy blue tomm the other one


----------



## oneoffcustomsHI

ok, ok, okay... 

ill share some info...

spray some spray on bed liner on the chain... 

hands down the best way!...


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by oneoffcustomsHI_@Apr 30 2011, 02:16 AM~20452761
> *ok, ok, okay...
> 
> ill share some info...
> 
> spray some spray on bed liner on the chain...
> 
> hands down the best way!...
> *


actually i'm gonna throw a shit load of powdercoat on a couple sections today.Add a little color an still serve a purpose


----------



## robncheal

Ok ok just came back from h depot they make plastic chain! In black, yellow and white! I think I'm on to something!


----------



## REV. chuck

Lol. Plastic chain?


----------



## REV. chuck

Lol. Plastic chain?


----------



## shortbed70

Where's the updates markass???? All that work and the madden voyage and no updates!!


----------



## baggedout81

Man i need some extended uppers bad


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@May 9 2011, 10:00 PM~20518802
> *Man i need some extended uppers bad
> *


some chrome ones listed in the stl topic for 100 bucks


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@May 9 2011, 10:17 PM~20519003
> *some chrome ones listed in the stl topic for 100 bucks
> *


 dam i got powdercoated lowers  all these good deals pop up after the fact


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@May 9 2011, 10:28 PM~20519161
> *dam i got powdercoated lowers  all these good deals pop up after the fact
> *


powdercoat em


----------



## laid63

any info on this one? what size bags are those ?


----------



## Curtis Fisher

Im in the process of extended my uppers 1 inch and molding the lowers my front end too low so im trying to find an way on lifting it 2 more inches 
still want to ride low without bang my oil pan


----------



## baggedout81

Curtis Fisher said:


> Im in the process of extended my uppers 1 inch and molding the lowers my front end too low so im trying to find an way on lifting it 2 more inches
> still want to ride low without bang my oil pan


Could just put a spacer in under the bag an lower arm


----------



## NFA Fabrication

I did the uppers on my '64 3/4". I actually gained quite a bit of lift from doing so (Which wasn't the reason for doing the extension, it was just a nice bonus)










And sitting all the way down:










Here was before, you can see they were tipped in quite a bit when dropped:


----------



## laid63

Alright I here a lot about caprice spindles for a higher lockup but is it possible to use s10 lift spindles from a 2wd ? If so will a 1" extended a arms end up further out due to the lift ? And yes on bags , I like the lifted look , Anyone know?


----------



## johnnie65

I did 1 1/4" on my 65 uppers. Yes it will give u a Lil higher lock, but best thing is to help with not butter flying to much. Keep good alignment and more even wear on the tires.


----------



## fontaine4

Good topic


----------



## fontaine4

What do I need to do for a 96 fleetwood big body ?


----------



## Curtis Fisher

Arms were extended 1 inch


----------

